

Scaling Static Sites to 2,000 Concurrent Connections - gangster_dave
http://daviddd.net/blog/2014/05/04/scaling-static-sites-to-2000-concurrent-connections/

======
gangster_dave
This is my first blog post. Feedback is welcome!

